# Betta Toys



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Harlequin is such a curious fellow and I'd love to give him a toy to explore/play with. What's a good idea for a betta toy?


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

BETTA LOG!
Pingpong balls to float in the tank
Sea monkeys from those walmart kits.... there just regular live brine shrimp.


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

*I've often wondered how my bettas would like this:*
*







*

*And I think this looks like fun:*
*







*
*I don't know about bettas wanting "toys" and playing, but they seem like inquistive little fellows. My guy seems to love exploring.*


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought a rainbow rock cave at Wal Mart. My Betta adores swimming in and out of the holes! He's never gotten stuck, and he's a pretty big guy. (3/4 of in inch at the biggest part of his body from belly to back)


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Betta logs are supposed to be great! I've heard great things about them and I've never had one myself but I also know that when I put floating plants in my tank Churro is reaaaally happy... 
The tree root decoration is pretty but you should check it out in real life to see because it could have some small holes where they can get themselves stuck, and there might be some sharp parts...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

akjadestar said:


> Betta logs are supposed to be great! I've heard great things about them and I've never had one myself but I also know that when I put floating plants in my tank Churro is reaaaally happy...
> The tree root decoration is pretty but you should check it out in real life to see because it could have some small holes where they can get themselves stuck, and there might be some sharp parts...


I TOTALLY agree with the floating plants. My Betta lives for his plants. lol


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

In my shallower tank, where the plants (fake) stick up and kind of lay over the water, it is amazing to see my guy come up, over and through them for food. Evidently (excuse my ignorance) they are built for that. 

I am considering lowering the water in my ten gallon so I can accomplish this in that tank as well. What do you think? Of course, this limits the volume in which he can swim as well as probably calling for more frequent water changes.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

kholder said:


> In my shallower tank, where the plants (fake) stick up and kind of lay over the water, it is amazing to see my guy come up, over and through them for food. Evidently (excuse my ignorance) they are built for that.
> 
> I am considering lowering the water in my ten gallon so I can accomplish this in that tank as well. What do you think? Of course, this limits the volume in which he can swim as well as probably calling for more frequent water changes.


I would recommend making a hill out of gravel and anchoring the plants at the top. They also make long plants made to cover both vertically and horizontally. Here's a link to show you what I mean. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754563

You can look at the customer reviews to see how it looks in other peoples tanks. =)


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I would recommend making a hill out of gravel and anchoring the plants at the top. They also make long plants made to cover both vertically and horizontally. Here's a link to show you what I mean. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754563
> 
> You can look at the customer reviews to see how it looks in other peoples tanks. =)


 
Can you believe your link took me to the PetsMart home page and not the product? I wonder if they've done this on purpose. I just plugged in the product code in your link -- 2754563 -- and it took me right to it. 

Great idea also. Says it's 36 inches long..wow...that would be perfect in my ten gallon. 

I have a problem viewing this faux plants in real life because they seem incredibly, obviously fake. I need to try to remember how much better they would look in a tank.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

kholder said:


> Can you believe your link took me to the PetsMart home page and not the product? I wonder if they've done this on purpose. I just plugged in the product code in your link -- 2754563 -- and it took me right to it.
> 
> Great idea also. Says it's 36 inches long..wow...that would be perfect in my ten gallon.
> 
> I have a problem viewing this faux plants in real life because they seem incredibly, obviously fake. I need to try to remember how much better they would look in a tank.


Did you look at the photos in the customer reviews? They totally look real in the tank. Here, look.








It's the huge one, obviously. It looks plenty real to me.


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

My Sharkey LOOOVES! His betta log!! I recommend it to any Betta owner! It is his fav thing and I put his food at the top of it so he knows that is where the food comes from! Highly recommended!


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

All these recommendations for the betta log is making me wanna go get one next time I go into Petsmart. I think I shall.


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

You defiantly should!!


----------



## avenger (Nov 22, 2010)

Ive never done this. I have heard that they like if you float a pringles can lid on the water. They will blow bubbles underneath it.


----------

